# 50% formic (Amrine method) ...any one have any recent thoughts or update



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I am looking for input from Canadians or others who have (hypothetically) used 50% formic "flash treatment" with or without Honey Bee Healthy (44% actual concentration including HBH) as opposed to the 65% "mite wipes" that are tried and true (legal treatment in Canada, but require at least 4+ trips).

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/ Amrine's formic fumigator (simplified, the method involves a spacer rim that you put measured dose of formic in and a reduced entrance)
http://rnoel.50megs.com/2000/part4.htm here is another description of the method
http://ento.psu.edu/pollinators/publications/flash the method was tried and confirmed to work (60%+ reduction in mites) by vanEngelsdorp in 2008 (link to technical paper)

Randy Oliver and Allen Dick have a lot of info on formic treatments on their web sites.

http://www.medivetpharmaceuticals.ca/Guidelines/pmra final english label june 3.pdf this is a current link to the instructions / registration for 65% formic "mite wipes" in Canada

http://www.apinovar.com/articles/flash.en.html Jean-Pierre Chapleau developed a somewhat related method.



Here is very brief summary of of a relevant study by Geoff Wilson in Saskatchewan http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/2011/diary021011.htm, he did not have great results with 50% formic. I can not find any more info, ie did he reduce entrance and use a special "fumigator" or just put 50% formic on meat soaker pads...



ANY thoughts, or especially results (with before and after mite counts) very greatly appreciated.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

Also, worth mentioning mitegone pads (http://www.mitegone.com/) are legal in the USA and lots of formic info on the web site. They use 65% formic and are reusable.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I like this treatment method. I have used the 65% and the mite wipe pads and 5 trips to the yards with 35-40ml (cc) on the pads, good kill, cheap, easy on the queens, and I would have to say 65+ percent of the hives had the mite wipe pads removed from the hive before i got back there...amazing little buggers. Draw backs, labor intensive, temperature sensitive.
I have used 65% with the blue shop towels 65ml placed on the bottom boards. Exceptional one time kill. Used it just before the flow, cooler summer day so as to not kill the colony. Placed it on in the early am due to the coolness. IF the day time temps got above 25, i would do it late evening remove the pad in the morning. Draw back, hard on the older queens. out of 45 hives, killed 4 queens. Queens stopped laying for about 4-5 days. Day 5 there were eggs.

Biggest concern is, making sure the pads or what every is used to hold the formic, that it does not drip on the colony. 

To apply formic to the mite wipe pads, I have an old plastic MiteAway 2 pail. Poured in the formic, placed the pads in and then let it soak up the formic. Grabbed a pair of kitchen tongs ( now always in my basket) to place pads on the hives. Just before i placed on the hives, I pulled several pads out of the pail and hung them on the rim of the pail so they could drip into the pail eliminating the drip on the colony

Draw back to both methods, gloves needed, and good idea for goggles and or chem mask. Formic fumes can damage the eyes, and can not always guarantee being up wind.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I also know of someone who has had good results with 5 trips 65% formic. Thank you very much for the input.

I am still curious if anyone has tried the 50% formic flash treatment with or without the Amrine style "vaporizer" (rim on top of hive).

Thanks


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

bfriendly said:


> I am still curious if anyone has tried the 50% formic flash treatment with or without the Amrine style "vaporizer" (rim on top of hive).
> 
> Thanks


I've modified the "vaporizer. It's built to dimensions without the inner workings. I staple two cellulose sponges off center and pour a 60 mil of 65% solution to each with a splash of honeybeesnakeoil. I put these on the first week of August after the supers are pulled. It knocks the mites back pretty well 60-65% effective but that's enough that I can get three to four relative mite free brood cycles in before egg laying shut down. I then finish off the remaining mites with OA dribble in mid December. Come May...you'd be hard pressed to find any mites.

This is a flash treatment IMO, and you're done after 24 hours

You do lose a few queens, but typically the only queen lost are those that are going into second or third winter...Much to the chagrin of other beekeepers, I don't requeen each year, rather replace queens when they begin to fail. 

I rarely lose a first year queen

My winter loses for all practical purposes approach pre-mite level.

I'll post pictures when use them again.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

and you can get formic acid here

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=Formic+acid


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I am still curious if anyone has tried 50% as opposed to 65% formic. Someone I know will be trying and hopefully I will be able to get a report back, but in the meantime, anyone ?


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

at 50% and without any followup treatment...they'll need bees come spring


----------

